# Its finally here!



## JR Custom Calls

I wait all year for turkey season. opens in the morning. went over to set up my blind this evening and checked my cam. Gobblers in there every day almost.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS

Good luck


----------



## ripjack13

AWESOMMMME SAUCE!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Good luck!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Well, first shot since deer season, 40 yards... feeling pretty good about it. Wife says she gets first shot tomorrow... unless multiple longbeards come out. So, we'll see. Now comes the laying in bed dreaming about gobblers and not being able to sleep.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Gobble-gobble-gobble-gobble-gobBAM! Good luck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123

Gobble-gobble-gobble-gobble-shwwwt. Good luck to both of you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody

You're going to shoot a turkey with a bow? That must be pretty hard to do. Gary


----------



## JR Custom Calls

HomeBody said:


> You're going to shoot a turkey with a bow? That must be pretty hard to do. Gary


I'm gonna try lol


----------



## SENC

HomeBody said:


> You're going to shoot a turkey with a bow? That must be pretty hard to do. Gary


It'd be a helluva lot easier if he used the bow to shoot the turkey with an arrow, but Kentucky folk always were a bit set in their ways.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls

SENC said:


> It'd be a helluva lot easier if he used the bow to shoot the turkey with an arrow, but Kentucky folk always were a bit set in their ways.


Bow is heavier


----------



## Schroedc

Why not go all paleo and chase it down and bludgeon it with a rock?


----------



## Kevin

At least you got them laid out on a platter. We aren't allowed t bait our turkey here at all.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> At least you got them laid out on a platter. We aren't allowed t bait our turkey here at all.


No baiting here either. Nor would I if it were legal. Takes the fun out of it. But it looks like they found out today was season opener, haven't heard so much as a gobble, only seen a couple hens so far. Typical Kentucky turkeys.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

We opened here yesterday - I didn't hear a single shot but I bet that's because no one is hunting them here or if they are, one wasn't seen. I'll be sitting out there trying to bag one before too long.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Well, today sucked. Finally called it quits at 6pm. Birds completely shut down today. There have been 9 tagged in the county I hunt so far, last year on opening morning there were over 250 tagged. So... here's to hoping tomorrow brings better results.


----------



## SENC

Stop shooting bows at them, that will help.

Good luck tomorrow, bud, hope you get'em.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

You can borrow my JR call if you want. I had a long beard try to take it away from me when I was practicing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

CWS said:


> You can borrow my JR call if you want. I had a long beard try to take it away from me when I was practicing.


I had a slate, glass, and aluminum and they weren't responding to anything. Aluminum usually gets em when nothing else will. Frustrating morning for sure. At least it's going to rain later this week. That's my favorite time to hunt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

When it rains here they seem to spend more time in the open pastures. Plus thunder is a great locator.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

CWS said:


> When it rains here they seem to spend more time in the open pastures. Plus thunder is a great locator.


Well total opposite this morning from yesterday. Had at least 6 gobbling from 6-7:30, they flew down, had 2 strutting at about 200 yards with 10 or so hens. Then 2 came out beside us at 15 yards, saw the other two, and took off after them before my wife could get a shot. Then had 2 bearded hens come out with 2 other hens not too long after. Hoping they'll separate from those hens soon so we can get a shot before we have to head out for a birthday party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well total opposite this morning from yesterday. Had at least 6 gobbling from 6-7:30, they flew down, had 2 strutting at about 200 yards with 10 or so hens. Then 2 came out beside us at 15 yards, saw the other two, and took off after them before my wife could get a shot. Then had 2 bearded hens come out with 2 other hens not too long after. Hoping they'll separate from those hens soon so we can get a shot before we have to head out for a birthday party



Gotta love these live field reports. Hope y'all scored.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Gotta love these live field reports. Hope y'all scored.


I wish. We had to pull out at noon to attend a birthday party (blah). I'll be out with my dad tomorrow (and the rest of the week), and I'm taking my strutter and half strut jake decoys with me. Those two birds that were up close were clearly looking for a fight. And the rope hanging off one of them was one I truly hope to hang on the wall this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I can just see your body and head standing there with an empty look in your eyes singing happy birthday, but your mind heart and soul are oit in the brush chasing Tom lol. 

We had a birthday party for my dad and my great nephew yesterday. Dad is 80 and my nephew 18.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Another sucky day so far. Heard one gobble way off in the distance. This weird weather we had this spring has them all jacked up.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

JR Custom Calls said:


> Another sucky day so far. Heard one gobble way off in the distance. This weird weather we had this spring has them all jacked up.



And up here I almost took one in the windshield this morning....


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Schroedc said:


> And up here I almost took one in the windshield this morning....


That hurts deep...


----------



## Schroedc

JR Custom Calls said:


> That hurts deep...



Isn't that how it is though? when you aren't hunting you'll see them all over, when you are whether it's a turkey or Bambi you won't hardly see a one....

I should see if I still have pictures of what happens when it does actually go through the windshield. I had to clean one up at the body shop years ago and it was a hazmat suit job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Yep seen more deer so far in 3 days of turkey hunting than I did all during deer season. 

So I decided to work on cutting up some walnut to slab up this afternoon.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

Metal alert.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Metal alert.


Yeah I knew it had some in it. Looks to have all been in the lower portion, as I saw it on the stump but once I cut the hollow part off (about 2' long) I didn't see metal just the stain. This was planted by my great great great grandfather and was in my parents yard until a dump truck hit it a few weeks ago and dad had them cut it down. Lots of curly stump wood to dig out and cut once I decide to ruin my chain. Once I get my 66" bar I , I'll slab the big log up. It's 32" on one end and about 55" at the crotch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

JR Custom Calls said:


> Yep seen more deer so far in 3 days of turkey hunting than I did all during deer season.
> 
> So I decided to work on cutting up some walnut to slab up this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 102131 View attachment 102132 View attachment 102133


Tomorrow is another day


----------



## JR Custom Calls

You can have the best calls and be the best caller in the world... But hens win every time lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

JR Custom Calls said:


> You can have the best calls and be the best caller in the world... But hens win every time lol


Hang in there Jonathan. It's gonna a rain and your luck will change. The offer to use my JR call still stands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

CWS said:


> Hang in there Jonathan. It's gonna a rain and your luck will change. The offer to use my JR call still stands.


Yeah I just got busted by one up on the ridge. Need rain bad. Leaves are so dry here


----------



## ironman123

I will send you a Rio Grande tom on a 50 foot line with stake attached. You pay shipping. Just trying to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ironman123 said:


> I will send you a Rio Grande tom on a 50 foot line with stake attached. You pay shipping. Just trying to help.


It's a tempting offer. This has been a very frustrating season so far. I wish I had somewhere else to hunt. There are just so many hens where I'm at, they're screwing with us


----------



## ironman123

Good luck dude.


----------



## HomeBody

I've never hunted turkeys but I may start. We've never had turkeys here until 2 yrs. ago. They must be expanding their range from the nearby Corps of Engineers lake. I see them almost every day out my picture window and I can hear them gobbling across the road. I see the same (?) turkey every day about 11 am. He runs through my yard, crosses the road and heads for the woods. They must be somewhat like deer travelling the same route daily in breeding season. I need to buy a call and take lessons. Gary


----------



## DaveHawk

Good luck JR , I've been out in SC got skunked , and so far in Va and Md. Birds just do not want to get shot LOL


----------



## CWS

ironman123 said:


> I will send you a Rio Grande tom on a 50 foot line with stake attached. You pay shipping. Just trying to help.


I'm not so sure you should let the turkey have that long of a rope. Just sayin


----------



## ironman123

Aw, Jonathan should be a good shot at that range.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Another unsuccessful hunt. It's somewhat good to know most everyone hunting around me is having the same luck though. 

After our morning hunt, I went and picked up a trailer load of barn wood. Lots of poplar, red oak, chestnut, and some old growth pine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Finally! Called this one in for Rachel this morning. Still out here waiting for mine to come on in.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Did she take it with a bow?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> Did she take it with a bow?


No, 12 gauge. She accidentally forgot her 20 at home and had to take dads 12.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123

Good call in Jonathan and congrats Rachel on the bird.


----------



## HomeBody

Your decoy looks realistic. Are those real feathers on it? Faked me out, but I'm no turkey! Gary


----------



## JR Custom Calls

HomeBody said:


> Your decoy looks realistic. Are those real feathers on it? Faked me out, but I'm no turkey! Gary


No, that's an avian x decoy... They look extremely realistic. Cost a small fortune, but they're the most realistic out there next to one made by a taxidermist


----------



## CWS

Great News Jonathon. I knew it was only a matter of time. The two guys that work for me both got turkeys this morning. They hunted all last week and didn't do any good either. Good luck for the rest of the week.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Finally. Buddy and me were blind hunting this morning in the pouring rain. Had 2 birds sneak in and ran right at the jake decoy. We both shot, he rolled his, mine dropped. We both shot at his after it took off running. He flew, so it was a lost cause at that point. He was pretty disappointed, his first year turkey hunting and the first time he'd seen or shot at a turkey. Mine was a small 2 year old, 18lbs, 9" beard, 3/4" spurs. Got some nice meat to fry up later though :) Season ends next Sunday, so we have 2, maybe 3 more days to hunt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'm trusting that was called in with one of your calls... which one?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

NYWoodturner said:


> I'm trusting that was called in with one of your calls... which one?


lol it was indeed. I just grabbed one of my 'Double Barrel' CNC'd calls on the way out. I don't have any fancy calls for myself except the ones that sound like crap (because they're too pretty to throw away, but are NOT going out to a customer).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Congrats! I told you they would come out when it rained. Just sayin


----------



## ironman123

Yahoo for you Jonathan. Even though it is small, it tastes great I bet.


----------



## HomeBody

I'm not a turkey hunter. Why was the bird that flew a lost cause? Was it not hit hard or was it hit hard and will fly off and die? Just curious. Too bad you can't use a .22 Hornet. Gary


----------

